# Anyone know how Ritchey bars are measured?



## bikerboy (Jul 16, 2005)

Are they center to center or inside to inside? According to the manu specs on my bike, it would have come with 42cm bars, but they measure 44cm center to center and 42 from the inside. I am curious if anybody knows how Ritchey measures the width. I love my Biomax bars, but wonder if slightly wider would be better. I just want to make sure mine aren't already the biggest size available before I order another set. Thanks.


----------



## LuisBe (Aug 25, 2007)

I just bought the Biomax 44cm bars and they are stamped with the size on the left end of the bar. According to the Excel Sports web site, they are measured center to center. I tried measuring c-c, but couldn't find exactly where they were measuring 44cm from. The only place I could measure 44cm right on the money was inside to inside at the tips of the bar ends!

So if you are measuring 42cm inside to inside at the bar ends, I would bet that you do have 42cm bars.

hth, 

Luis


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

bikerboy said:


> Are they center to center or inside to inside? According to the manu specs on my bike, it would have come with 42cm bars, but they measure 44cm center to center and 42 from the inside. I am curious if anybody knows how Ritchey measures the width. I love my Biomax bars, but wonder if slightly wider would be better. I just want to make sure mine aren't already the biggest size available before I order another set. Thanks.


IIRC. the 'trick' with the Biomax measurement is that they have a bit of flare in the drops. I'm not certain, but I believe they are measured C-C at the hood clamps.

Edit: a search covers the issue nicely:
http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-160166.html

Thankfully, I don't need to rely on memory, when I gots googles.


----------



## bikerboy (Jul 16, 2005)

I was measuring c-c at the bar ends. I didn't think about the flare. I didn't even think about the size being stamped on the bars, I hadn't had a chance to change out the bar tape yet.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*c-c*

Ritchey bars are measured c-c. I've never known a brand to measure anywhere other than the ends, although some amount of flare is quite common these days, even if it is not mentioned by the manufacturer.

My Easton bars place the brake hoods 1cm closer than the ends and last year I found the FSA K-Force compact bars were 2cm narrower at the brake hoods.


----------

